
William F. Buckley, Jr., Changed His Mind on Civil Rights (2017) - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/05/13/william-f-buckley-civil-rights-215129
======
doonesbury
Thanks Op for posting. I enjoyed the article. As of 15 years ago I used to be
a republican voter but the party has become so distorted in its impulses it
has become rancid. Even the most basic planks like (agreeing in several cases
it was more talk than do) of conservative fiscal conservatorship has given
away to institutional levels of perpetual debt. Even the talk is gone now. Too
many sit on their hands and brains preferring to look the other way.

